
White House Economists Worry About Land-Use Regulations - apsec112
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2015/11/20/why-white-house-economists-worry-about-land-use-regulations/
======
ceras
It's sadly not a very sexy issue, but there are few ways to clearly have a
large impact on US well-being than reforming land-use regulations. Several
European countries have similar problems. Unfortunately implementing the
solution is a political nightmare.

GiveWell, a meta-charity working to isolate the most improvement in the world
you can create per dollar spent, has a nice overview of land-use reform and
its political challenges: [http://www.givewell.org/labs/causes/land-use-
reform](http://www.givewell.org/labs/causes/land-use-reform)

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Awesome to see GiveWell getting into political advocacy in precisely so high-
impact and yet low-attention a cause!

Land reform is also now an _especially_ vital issue since present-day economic
trends have pushed a re-urbanization of the population after the
suburbanization of the post-WW2 era.

------
SCAQTony
I read this as a suggestion for cities to adopt more R2 zoning.

I heard an architect once say that a city will only grow as large as it takes
for a person to travel from one end to city to the other within an hour.
Perhaps rapid transit solutions could create more affordable housing on the
outskirts of any given city?

